# Very Early Miscarriage or Anovulatory Bleeding or ???



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I having some weird stuff going on with my body that I'm hoping to make sense of.

I had a whole lot of pregnancy symptoms at the end of my cycle--tons of nausea, twinges in the area of an ovary (happened when I got pregnant both times), sudden bad moods (poor dh), spotting that didn't turn into bleeding, mildly tender breasts but not as much as when I got pg, some extra tiredness, constant peeing. I took 2 pg tests. Both were negative. Then started bleeding. It's a maybe little heavier than normal but close. It also seems more watery if that makes sense. The nausea has continued. I also had unusually intense cramps before I started bleeding. And cramps in my cervix once I started bleeding, even a moment that seemed like an urge to push (would that even make sense for a miscarriage that early?)

Something very similar happened once before, where I thought I was pregnant, but tested negative. This was the 2nd cycle after my end-of-first-term miscarriage, so I figured it was wacky hormones. Now they both seem so similar I wonder if they are the same.

Unfortunately I didn't record temp, and didn't record cervical fluid consistently this time. So I don't know exactly when I O'd. My cycle was 36 days. Normal is 30-33, but I'd had a 36 and a 44 in the last year.

I'm starting to think very early miscarriage makes the most sense. The one thing that doesn't fit is the negative pg test. When I was pg the 2nd time I got a positive just 12 days after O. My guess is I tested at days 15 and 17 after O this time.

Could it be an anovulatory cycle? Would my symptoms make sense for that?

Any other possibilities?

I very much appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone?

I would so much love to understand better what this was about.

And a little more info: After a slightly heavier first day my period or whatever it is, was proceeding normally--gradually dwindling in heaviness, but this afternoon (which is day 3), I had an brief increase in bleeding. More weirdness.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

When DS1 was 6 months old, I had had one period and was expecting another at around day 30, which was my normal. When nothing happened, I assumed it was PP hormones playing around with my system. I was feeling all "pregnant," but when I got a negative test I figured it was the hormonal changes from period starting again. At day 36, I started to bleed, and figured it was my period. Two days later, the bleeding stopped, and then started again all spotty. I took a test -- negative. Over the next 12 days, the bleeding shifted from heavy period bleeding to spotting and back. I kept getting negatives, until I figured I was miscarrying.

On day 14 of the bleeding I FINALLY got a positive and now DS2 is 9 months old.


----------

